# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  The best used slit lamps

## Jims

Good or bad investment to purchase a Zeiss SL 30 used slit lamp? Are parts difficult to acquire?
What is one of the best options for used slit lamps?
what about a new Ezer vs used Zeiss.
mahalo,
Jims

----------


## eyedeal3

Optically speaking they are great optics, but I would not recommend the Zeiss SL 30 units. You can not get parts for that unit any longer and they very hard units to service, calibrate, etc..................I also would not recommend the Ezer. They are new, however not the greatest quality, optically, mechanically, etc.....................I do have a few options for you. I would recommend Topcon or others. Please feel free to call me 866-462-2088 ext 203

----------

